# Duct Tape, useful stuff



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Just got back from a week touring the Scottish Highlands. On the way back an oncoming HGV decided my driver's side mirror was in its way and it was left dangling. Without my roll of duct tape we would have been struggling to secure the mirror sufficiently to enable us to complete the return journey.

trig


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

It will be making my beam deflectors in next week or so


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

great for repairing damage to fibreglass bits on the van. 

btw, is it duct tape or duck tape? I remenber buying a reel once and it was called duck tape, with a picture of a duck on it (an american brand?). You get the joke when you pull the tape off the reel - quaaaack


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Duck Tape
Duct Tape web page


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi dodger148

You mentioned using duct tape for beam deflectors - if you have polycarbonate lenses (plastic) then don't. You will end up getting crazing of the plastic as it overheats. Best to use lense protectors and put deflectors on them.
Jon.

edit - addressed to wrong person - sorry!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

from George Telford
"Duck Tape 
Duct Tape web page"

that's the stuff, George


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

No the lenses are old fashioned glass, the tape covers a cardboard template and only touches glass around the edges, easier to use than the stick on proper ones


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Duct tape uses No 4

to make ordinary fridge vents into winter vents....stick Duct tape over 70% of the slots on the inside of the normal covers.
DO NOT COVER THE CHIMMNEY VENT :wink: 
Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Plus this addition 8 years later :wink:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ome-decoration-craze--theres-entire-shop.html

tony


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Its got to be Duck tape ,cause its good for sticking Quacks


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

3 things i wouldnt leave home without
1 duct/duck or gaffer tape
2 tarpaulin
3 pack of cable ties


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Plus this addition 8 years later :wink:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ome-decoration-craze--theres-entire-shop.html
> 
> tony


did you recall this thread when you saw that? A light suddenly went on up there - :idea: - I remember a thread on MHF about that, must have been back in 2005.......... :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This is purely a guess but I reckon it should be called "DUCT" tape as the original stuff was designed for sealing the joints in large diameter ducts.

Now I shall DUCK quickly out of the way.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike indeed, but on page 327 of m/home chit chat, I recalled reading about it this morning, and after being told off earlier for referring to another 8 year old post by another poster today, it was said it was inconsequential how old the post is so......................

Lets all trawl the depths and revitalise the cellar :wink:

What gems await 8) 

tony


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

pippin said:


> This is purely a guess but I reckon it should be called "DUCT" tape as the original stuff was designed for sealing the joints in large diameter ducts.
> 
> Now I shall DUCK quickly out of the way.


You are correct.
However although I carry this with me in my MH I have found even more useful is waterproof clear tape as made by 3M, also sold periodically by Aldi/Lidl. Its very strong,versatile and almost invisible.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Please refer to an earlier answer when the right hon. George Telford did suggest you read :

http://duckbrand.com/?CatID=1&SubID=1

tony :lol:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Please refer to an earlier answer when the right hon. George Telford did suggest you read :
> 
> http://duckbrand.com/?CatID=1&SubID=1
> 
> tony :lol:


Very informative however as thats a US website most of its irrelevant in the UK. 
It was originally called Duct tape here though as said previously used for sealing joints in steel Aircon ducting in buildings.
The name though has been confused over the years with Duck tape and both are used for the same thing.
As most of it here now probably comes from China anyway it doesn't make anydifference what you call it it as it will be the same thing.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Mike indeed, but on page 327 of m/home chit chat, I recalled reading about it this morning, and after being told off earlier for referring to another 8 year old post by another poster today, it was said it was inconsequential how old the post is so......................
> 
> Lets all trawl the depths and revitalise the cellar :wink:
> 
> ...


ooh yes! G. Telford esq and Invertors 8) :lol:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Is it the same as Gaffer tape as used by roadies?

Personally I've progressed to Gorilla Tape another USA import  

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*As most of it here now probably comes from China anyway *

Aha! Peking Duck!!!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive got some of that self self amalgamating rubber tape. Great for wrapping round leaky pipes or hoses. Useful when you have a British van!  

Why are you digging up 8 year old threads Gemmy? Bit of a slow day?


----------



## bob8925 (Jul 25, 2010)

you need duct tape and wd40 in your van......

if it moves and its not supposed to then duct tape it.

if it doesnt move and its supposed to then wd40 it

simples !!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry, self explanitary after it was 'revived'

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bob8925 said:


> you need duct tape and wd40 in your van......
> 
> if it moves and its not supposed to then duct tape it.
> 
> ...


what about a bluddy great hammer? 8)


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

A picture paints a thousand words -


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

spykal said:


> Duct tape uses No 4
> 
> to make ordinary fridge vents into winter vents....stick Duct tape over 70% of the slots on the inside of the normal covers.
> DO NOT COVER THE CHIMMNEY VENT :wink:
> Mike


Why do that?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I think I've use super glue more times that duct tape, but keep both handy.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

jhelm said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > Duct tape uses No 4
> ...


Well, there would be a financial benefit - my official Dometic fridge winter vent covers cost £30+ !


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > This is purely a guess but I reckon it should be called "DUCT" tape as the original stuff was designed for sealing the joints in large diameter ducts.
> ...


Thanks
just bought a roll of that in ALDI for £2.99 and it's made in Taiwan 

Steve


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Duct tape saved our motorhome after a 'parking accident' in the Sth Island of New Zealand last year.

Here we are on Xmas day!


----------



## uphighlandway (Dec 16, 2010)

*duct tape*

And OZDAVE thinks he's going to drive on our roads after showing us his efforts with Duct tape!!!!!!!!!!!! Stay on the continent Dave!!!!!


----------

